# best audio settings for rcd-510



## arulsriram (Apr 21, 2013)

I know I have seen this before and I searched.... but can someone help me with the best settings for the rcd-510 with stock speakers... where to put bass-treble-fader at to achieve the best sound. Thank you


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

I know the post you are looking for. I'll see if I can find it in a second. There was one setup for "with sub" and another "without sub." I utilized them both (both before and after the sub install) and they were good. They each had the treble one click below the mid, which was one click below the bass. With the sub, they start about 3 clicks from the far left for the treble. Without the sub, they start a few clicks higher, with the bass setting about two clicks below the 50% mark.

Here's the thread.


----------



## arulsriram (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks. Ya I hoping to add a sub soon.... but till then have to live with stock sound


----------

